# Küstenknigge



## Blauortsand (19. März 2004)

Küstenknigge Vorschlag zur Diskussion

Ich werde diesen Anfangsbericht immer aktualisieren je nachdem wie die Diskussion verläuft und der größte Allgemeine Nenner ist!
Ich würde hier gerne sachlich diskutieren und freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Antworten!
Thomas hat angeboten, den Küstenknigge oder wie er letztendlich heißt dann im Magazin zu veröffentlichen und als PDF zu runterladen bereitzustellen vielleicht kann mann den ja auch irgendwo fest verankern!!?!!!

Ich suche mir meist Plätze auf denen die Fische  und nicht die Angler gestapelt stehen aber Leider läßt sich das manchmal nicht verhindern, dass die Fische an einem Ort gestapelt stehen und man da denn doch mal auch nen Wurf  riskieren möchte um vielleicht doch einen abzubekommen!


In DK gibt es ja sozusagen ein Rotationsprinzip für die Hotspots!
Das ist so ähnlich wie in den Lachsflüssen geregelt Werfen fischen dabei ein paar Schritte weiterwaten und so Strecke machen die anderen Angler warten bis der Kollege schon was weiter (mindestens 30m) ist und fischen dann hinterher hat man den Spot abgewatet z.B. ein Riff so geht man wieder nach hinten und stellt sich an! Natürlich habe ich auch Verständnis dafür wenn man sich nach Stundenlanger Suche den Fisch gefunden hat dann keine Lust hat `nem gerade angekommenen Angler auch mal auf seinen Platz zu lassen und dort zu verharren!


Aber trotzdem halte ich viel von „miteinander und nicht gegeneinander“!
Meiner Meinung nach stoßen auf einen solchen Platz auch immer wieder neue Meerforellentrups  und wenn wirklich durchrotiert wird haben dann alle `ne Chance!
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man ja auch selbst davon mal am nächsten Tag eventuell profitiert wenn jemand anders den Fisch gefunden hat und den Platz und die Freude über die schöne Fischerei mit Dir teilt!!!

Absolute Tabus:
•Vor jemand ins Wasser steigen wenn dieser in eine bestimmte Richtung watet – erst mal schauen wohin er will!
•Mit dem Bellyboot in Wurfweite + 40m an Watangler heranpaddeln!
•Mit `nem Boot – besonders mit Außenborder noch mehr Abstand halten!
•Nicht gleich ins Wasser springen wenn ein Angler aus dem Wasser geht - erst fragen ob man sich auf seinen Platz stellen darf!

Keiner will ja so
:e :e vom Wasser gehen denn so:m :q  :z :m :g  Auszusehen macht ja allen mehr Spass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (19. März 2004)

Was keine Meinungen -Thema zu heikel - oder bin ich überall auf der Ignorierliste??????????????????????


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

Hallo
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt,Was Das hier wird!
Küstenknigge ist sehr interessant,besonders auch für die Anfänger(wie mich)...
Ich hätte z.B. nicht gedacht,daß es jemanden verstimmt,wenn ich da in's Wasser gehe,wo Er gerade herauskommt,oder wo 2-3 zusammenstehen und schwatzen!(war auch schon mal irgendwo zu lesen)... Hätte gedachtie haben fertig...
Also immer erst mal ein paar Worte wechseln?Oder wie?(ich spreche nicht so gerne wildfremde Männer an...*ggg*)
Wie auch immer-Ich bin gespannt wie Das hier wird-und immer dazulernbereit!


----------



## Truttafriend (19. März 2004)

- bunte Fische nach Möglichkeit das ganze Jahr releasen und nicht auf die Schonzeiten achten

- Lachse (Salmo Salar) nach Möglichkeit nicht entnehmen

- jedem Fisch, der released wird ein angemessenes Healing gönnen

- Mit Brandungsgeschirr nicht die vorgelagerten Riffe absperren

- auf den Konditionsfaktor achten. Nicht jede 41er Forellen muss mit nach Hause 


- ich überleg mal weiter. Sind übrigens nur Vorschläge. Wenn die keine Mehrheit finden ist das für mich ok#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. März 2004)

Küstenknigge?
Was ist eigendlich eine "Knigge", so eine Art Verhaltensmaßregel für alle oder wat?


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

HmmmmZitat:- jedem Fisch, der released wird ein angemessenes Healing gönnen)
?????????????????????????? Wat'n Dat?


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

Blauspray ? Heftpflaster?


----------



## Laksos (19. März 2004)

Wenn "bunte Fische releasen" reinkommen soll, sollte das dann sicherheitshalber kurz begründet werden (wie andere vorgeschlagene Verhaltensmaßnahmen sowieso auch) , sonst verstehen das viele nicht, warum.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. März 2004)

Healing = Nach dem Drill, egal ob mit Fliege oder Blech, den Fisch nicht einfach lösen und weg isser. Viele Trutten haben nach besonders starkem Drill (oder wenn sie in schlechter Kondition sind, Sommer=Sauerstsoff) Probleme eine aufrechte Schwimmposition einzunehmen. Das bringt leider oft  Orientierungslosigkeit mit sich. Die Mefos eiern dann hilflos umher (landen auch mal am am Strand) oder sinken zu Boden. Eine Trutte kann dann überflüssigerweise eingehen.

Oder so:
Nach dem Hakenlösen dem erschöpften Fisch in Handgelenktiefe vorsichtig unter den Bauch halten, bei größeren Fischen auch noch die Schwanzwurzel. Ich weiss, im Winter ist das hart.
Wenn der Fisch wieder Orientierung und Kraft hat wird er zielstrebig die Hand verlassen.  Natürlich den Fisch in die richtige Richtung halten.

Ich kenne Gewässer da steht releasen ohne Healing (kommt von engl. Gesund werden) unter Strafe.

Im Fluss übrigens auch Pflichtprogramm, nicht nur im Meer.


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

Und auch immer d'ran denken:Kein Aufruf zu 'ungesetzlichen' Sachen (bitte keine C&R-Diskussion hier) oder "Selbstanzeigen"(Big Brother watching? - evt. auch hier?!)


----------



## elefant (19. März 2004)

@ Truttafriend -Healing:Alles klaar! - Danke!
  (hatte ja bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2004)

Kann man dann sicher auch fest verankern, wenn Ihr soweit seid.


----------



## petipet (19. März 2004)

Hallo Jelle,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du auf einer Ignorierliste stehst.  Bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht. Deine Beiträge sind ausgewogen und hochinformativ.
Ich möchte mit meinem Posting auch auf einen wunden Punkt hinweisen, den du schon  angesprochen hast. Warum gibt es so penetrante Sportskameraden, die einen beim Fischen auf den Füssen stehen? In DK gehört es absolut zum Guten Ton, dem anderen Sportskollegen seinen Freiraum zu lassen. 
Ein solches Gentleman`s-Agreement ist für mich selbstverständlich. Vielleicht setzt sich diese Auffassung von Sportfischen auch immer mehr in unserem Land durch.

Gruß...petipet

:m #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. März 2004)

Moin Jelle,

gute Idee, auch wenn ich denke, das eigentlich jeder !!!
Küsten angler wissen müßte, wie er sich zu benehmen hat.

Allerdings sehe ich seit kurzem auch Handlungsbedarf.

Wenn ein nicht zu lautes "Petri Heil" oder ein freundliches Kopfnicken nicht mehr erwidert werden steht es schlimm um uns.

So erlebt am letzten Mittwoch in Sierksdorf.

Unsere Küste ist ja leider nicht so groß wie die Dänische - daher nehmt Rücksicht auf einander und vor allem gönnt eurem Nebenmann den Fisch !!!


Grüße Stephan :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (19. März 2004)

Finde ich eine tolle, gerade für mich  und andere, als Anfänger!:m 

@ Stephan

Verhaltensregeln wie Grüßen und das menschliche miteinander sind mir schon klar, aber ich denke man lernt nie aus.#h


----------



## Blex (19. März 2004)

@ Blauortsand

Super Idee !!! 
Du auf einer Ignorierliste ??? -- Niemals!!! 





> Deine Beiträge sind ausgewogen und hochinformativ.


 Ich würde sagen petipet hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! #6




> Warum gibt es so penetrante Sportskameraden, die einen beim Fischen auf den Füssen stehen?


Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch!
Seit letzten Mittwoch glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so richtig an den fairen Sportsgeist.  #d Aber einen Versuch ist es wert. Vielleicht merkt der eine oder andere dann, daß er sich vielleicht bisher nicht so ganz vorbildlich verhalten hat - aber wer weiß das schon? ;+
Im Moment siegt scheinbar vielerorts die Gier vor der Fairness. Schade!!! :c



> Allerdings sehe ich seit kurzem auch Handlungsbedarf.


Mir ist das Problem diese Saison erstmals so extrem aufgefallen.  #c 
Ich denke, daß die wesentlichen Regeln schon genannt worden sind. Für mich galt schon immer und gilt auch weiterhin und dabei ist es mir egal wie es die anderen halten *"Fair geht vor" !*  #6 

Güße und Petri A.....Blex


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. März 2004)

moin moin#h 

wie auch schon einige vorher geschrieben haben,
gehört es sich einfach, dem Angelnachbarn nicht 
auf die Pelle zu rücken, und Abstand zu wahren.
Bei jeder Angelart und jedem Gewässer!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. März 2004)

> Im Moment siegt scheinbar vielerorts die Gier vor der Fairness


 ..... es kommen zum Glück auch wieder bessere Zeiten.... zumindest in der Beziehung....
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich meinen Vorrednern an....
Ein klein wenig Anstand hat noch niemandem geschadet und die einfachsten Regeln, wie auch Stephan angesprochen hat, sollte doch wohl jeder beherrschen....leider wird man täglich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2004)

Die Idee finde ich generell surper.
Wichtig: releasen ist gestzeswidrig (leider!!!)
Andere Bundesländer, andere Vorschriften (z.B. gefärbte Mefos, Mindestmaße)
Genügend Abstand bei der Ausübung des Angelsportes, aber durchaus Kontakt suchen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet. Damit habe ich fast immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fachsimpeln in einer Pause beim Fischen ist mit Sicherheit gewinnbringend für die Meisten.


----------



## Franky (19. März 2004)

Moin...
Ich finde es auch persönlich nicht unwichtig, vielleicht einmal solch eigentlich banale und selbstverständliche Dinge anzusprechen... "Alten Hasen" mag das komisch vorkommen - mir nicht...
Ich frage auch, ob es "stört", wenn ich mich 10 - 20 m neben einen Kollegen stelle um zu Blinkern oder mein Gerödel aufbaue. Derjenige war schließlich vor mir am Ort und hat eine Art Vorrecht. Handtücher auslegen ist nicht meine Art! :q
Einige andere kommen wort- und grußlos an und werfen auch noch quer...
Ob das böse gemeint ist oder nicht - es ist nicht unbedingt "fair" - und wenn jeder ein wenig Fairness walten ließe...... 
Nee - darum nicht ganz unwichtig, das durchaus heikle Thema anzusprechen. 
Nur mal eben nebenbei: ich war ja schon bei einigen Treffen mit Boardies und konnte wie zu erwarten war, nix feststellen, was Anlaß zu einer solchen Diskussion gegeben hätte... :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. März 2004)

Bestimmte Verhaltensregeln sollten aufgenommen werden.

- mit nicht zu kleinen Haken angeln, die Mefos beißen auch auf Große

- das menschliche Miteinander sollte selbstverständlich sein
- das vernünpftige Umgehen mit der Natur sollte auch selbstverständlich sein und auch mal den Müll vom Vorgänger mitnehmen!
- und nicht jeder Fisch, der das gesetzliche Mindestmaß hat , sollte abgeschlagen werden. Fische, die dünn wie heringe sind, brauchen wir nicht abschlagen, die flutschen mir immer durch die Finger!
- beim Watangeln sollte schon 25-30 Meter Mindestabstand eingehalten werden. 20m ist absolutes Minimum. Wer mal eine Mefo über 75 cm hatte, versteht wieso!
- nicht gleich ins Wasser laufen beim Watangeln!!! Die Mefos sind ab 10 cm Wassertiefe anzutreffen!

- ......

Die Idee finde ich super, aber ob sich die Situation an der Küste ändert , bezweifel ich. A.......löcher gibt es immer wieder!


----------



## elefant (20. März 2004)

Kann man nicht irgendwo anregen,daß die wichtigsten Grundregeln z.B. mit dem Urlauberangelschein(Schleswig-Holstein) und Küstenfischereischein (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) mitausgegeben werden? Könnte ja sein,daß viele (Neu-Küstenangler) unwissentlich gegen die "guten Sitten" verstoßen?


----------



## Blauortsand (20. März 2004)

Prima läuft ja gut an - ich glaube ja auch nicht , dass durch den Küstenknigge sich alles Grundlegend zum positiven an der Küste verändert aber es geht mir hier darum, dass Denkanstöße gegeben werden und eine Sensibilsierung stattfindet!

@elefant
Das mit den Küstenfischereischein ist vielleicht ne gute Idee aber schwierig umzusetzen aber in Touristbüros schlagen sehr oft nach Informationen hungrige Angler auf und die von der Information sind oft froh was zum Angeln reichen zu können!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. März 2004)

Moin,

was ich noch ganz wichtig finde ( die Dänen halten es auch so),
nicht den ganzen Tag einen Fischplatz blockieren.

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, wer zuerst kommt ... - ich finde aber, gerade als Einheimischer bricht man sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man für weitgereiste Sportfreunde ein wenig Platz macht und mit Tips und Ratschlägen weiterhilft (wenn gewünscht).

Sollte ich mein Angelzeug mal in Bayern auswerfen, wäre ich froh auf so jemanden zu treffen.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. März 2004)

> nicht den ganzen Tag einen Fischplatz blockieren


 ..... das ist allerdings schon eine weit verbreitete Unsitte..... Nur was willst Du machen, wenn selbst der Ansatz eines freundlichen Gespräches im Keim erstickt wird, weil die Anwesenden sich langsam zu dritt auf Dich zubewegen  ...
Oder was noch schlimmer ist - Diese Gier nach Silber und dann kein Halten..... ich nehme es niemamdem persönlich übel, wenn er eine 40er mitnimmt. Von mir aus auch zwei.... aber muss es gleich ein ganzer Galgen voll sein ?? "Schlachten, weil ich ja den Rest des Jahres vielleicht nix mehr fange ??" Auch das sind Aspekte, die man ansprechen muss.


----------



## theactor (20. März 2004)

Hi,

das interessante ist: ich glaube tatsächlich nicht, dass irgendjemand in der Board-MeFo-Gemeinde sich irgendwie wie angemerkt verhalten würde.

Auch muss ich sagen, dass ich bislang überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Die meisten Angler "nicken" sich tatsächlich zu. Wenige machen es (wie ich) und fragen, ob es stört wenn man sich hinzugesellt, aber die allermeisten halten einen "würdigen "Abstand" ein. 
An Hotspots (WH) ist es dann wiederum natürlich, dass man sich auf ein "gedrängteres Angeln" einstellen muss wo niemand davon ausgehen kann, 20m Strecke für sich alleine zu haben> aber das weiss man auch vorher.

Mein ganz persönliches Ding ist, dass ich etwas "Probleme" mit dem "Umgang" von Fischgalgen habe.
Am Angelplatz - alles fein, sinnvoll und z.T. gar nicht anders zu lösen.
Aber ich trage meinen Fisch in einer Tüte zum Auto - irgendwie finde ich das Herumbaumeln, Aneinanderklatschen etc der Fische beim Transport wenig ansehlich (unwürdig?)- abgesehen davon, dass es bei einigen Anglern auch eher eine Art Trophäenschau zu sein scheint. 

Höhepunkt dessen war mal ein "Kollege" der eine gut 70cm lange Mefo auf diese Art zur Schau stellte. Tiefbraun und Hauchdünn. 
Später kam er die ganze Strecke wieder zurück weil er sie verloren hatte und (ob der Färbung) nicht wiederfand...


----------



## seatrout61 (20. März 2004)

Auch mal plauschen ohne jemandem auf die Pelle zu rücken ist mir wichtig. Bei meinen letzten beiden Trips haben 2 Kollegen fluchtartig das Weite gesucht, einer hat nach 30 min. aufgehört, der andere 100m weitergeangelt. Kein Plausch, kein Erfahrungsaustausch. 
Finde ich persönlich schade, respektiere aber den Wunsch des Anderen und habe es auch schon anders erlebt. 
An meinem Geruch hat es aber nicht gelegen!


----------



## Nordwind97 (20. März 2004)

@seatrout61

Die hatten bestimmt Angst vor dir,wir Norddeutschen sehen ja manchmal auch ein wenig grimmig aus,grade morgens kurz vor dem Sonnenaufgang am Wasser, bin ich auch meist unrasiert und fern der Heimat!Da muß einen ja das Blut in den Adern gefrieren,so das man nicht mal mehr sprechen kann !Ein Wunder das die sprachlosen,dann überhaupt noch nach Hause finden,aber sie scheinen das ja doch gebacken zu kriegen habe wenigstens noch keine verwirrten Personen am Strand aufgegriffen!!!
Ne, nun mal ordentlich!!!
Moin und guten Weg sollte schon drinn sein,da bricht man sich doch wirklich nichts,oder?
Wir sind so viele geworden an der Küste da muß man doch ver suchen ordentlich miteinander auszukommen,wie sagte der Revierleiter der Rtl Serie "Die Wache" immer so schön: "Mensch bleiben" und auch nicht nach dem Motto,Was stört es die stolze Eiche ,wenn eine Sau sich an ihr reibt" ruhig den anderen mal auf seinen Fehltritt aufmerksam machen! Hoffentlich hilft es!!!

Gruß.....


----------



## Blauortsand (20. März 2004)

Habe mal versucht, Meerforellen bezogen Gesetzesgrundlagen zu sammeln könnt ja nochmal durchschauen ob ich da was vergesse4n oder falsch zusammengesucht habe:

Mindestmaße, Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten für Meerforellen im Meer:    

Schleswig-Holstein 

• 40cm 
•	vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember sind gefärbte Forellen geschont
•	Blanke Fische dürfen Ganzjährig entnommen werden
Fischschonbezirke gelten vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember um Mündungen von Zuflüssen und im einzelnen durch Verbindungslinien von Eckpunkten begrenzt werden, die in einem Abstand von 200 m beiderseits der Mündung und von dort im rechten Winkel seewärts bis zu einem Abstand von 200 m zur Uferlinie liegen, die Einzelnen Zuflüsse können/sollten der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO) entnommen werden.
•	Ganzjährige Schongebiete:
Einmündung der Krusau in der Flensburger Förde mit einem Radius von 600m um die Mündung
Gebiet vor der Ausmündung der Schlei laut Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO
•	http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downl/KueFO.PDF


Mecklenburg Vorpommern

•	45cm
•	vom 1.September bis zum 30.November
•	Fangbegrenzung von 3 maßigen Fischen pro Tag
http://www.mv-regierung.de/laris/daten/793/2/6/793-2-6-lv0.htm


Dänemark: 

•	40 cm Mindestmaß
•	vom 16. November bis zum 15. Januar sind gefärbte Forellen geschont
•	In Dänemark ist auch ein Vertriebsverbot beschlossen, dass heißt, dass Fische nur von registrierten Fischern und Nebenerwerbsfischern verkauft werden dürfen.
•	Es ist verboten innerhalb von 75m von Ausgelegten Netzen und Reusen zu angeln.
•	Es gibt zwei Arten von Schongebieten Ganzjährige sowie Saisonale.
Ganzjährig sind Wassereinläufe von über 2m Breite geschont in einem Radius von 500m um den Einlauf.
Vom 16. September bis zum 15. Januar sind Wassereinläufe in einem Radius von 500m um den Einlauf geschont die unterhalb von 2m Breite liegen. Dazu kommen noch Schongebiete, die als biologisch wichtig eingestuft werden und deshalb als Schutzzonen deklariert wurden/werden. Die Angler haben sich über Schongebiete vor dem Fischen zu informieren!

ALLE DATEN SIND OHNE GEWÄHR!!!!!!!
BESTIMMUNGEN UND GESETZE KÖNNEN SICH JEDERZEIT VERÄNDERN!!!!


----------



## eddy (20. März 2004)

@theactor

Das ding mit der Tüte finde ich persönlich nicht so toll.<IMG alt="Kopf schütteln" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/shake.gif" border=0> Habe im letzten Jahr 2 "Sportsfreunde" auf ihren Fang hin angesprochen und sie zeigten mir 4 Mefo's von 32-40cm. Teilweise noch im Brautkleid.<IMG alt=Böse src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/bad.gif" border=0><IMG alt=Böse src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/bad.gif" border=0>

Auf die Bemerkung von mir "die sind ja untermaßig u. braun" gab es eine heftige Disskussion, wann man einen Fisch entnehmen sollte od. nicht.<IMG alt=Kotzen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/puke.gif" border=0><IMG alt=Kotzen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/puke.gif" border=0><IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/wallbash.gif" border=0>

Leider fällt es vermehrt auf,das "die Plastiktüten - Angler" (mit den kl. Mefo's) mehr werden (Dich mehme ich mal heraus). So nach dem Motto:&nbsp;"Ich verstecke meine Beute".<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/nixweiss.gif" border=0>

Deshal trage ich alle meine Fische am Galgen. Jeder kann sehen wie groß od. klein meine Fische dann sind (hat nichts mit "zur Schau stellen " zu tun). Außerdem bilden sich in einer Tüte nach 1 Std. reichlich Bakterien, die dem Fisch nicht gerade&nbsp;wohl gesonnen sind.

Nichts gegen eine Tüte,aber ein kleiner Stoffbeutel tut es auch <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

gruß eddy


----------



## Blauortsand (20. März 2004)

Gefärbte, Blanke und Untermaßige und Meerforellen/Definitionen

Blanke Meerforellen

Als Blanke Meerforellen gelten Fische die ein silber gefärbtes
Schuppenkleid tragen und die Schuppen lose sitzen! Lose Schuppen fallen schon in der Regel während des Drills oder der Landung ab. Fallen erst Schuppen ab, indem man gegen den Strich der Schuppen stärker mit dem Fingernagel kratzt so ist meiner Meinung nach der Fisch als gefärbt einzustufen!

Gefärbte Fische

Unter gefärbten Forellen versteht mann Forellen die sich im Laichkleid befinden und auf dem Weg zu, während oder von dem Laichgeschäft sich befinden. Andere Umschreibungen lauten „Braune“  oder „Absteiger“ und „Aufsteiger“.
Das Schuppenkleid der Fische sitzt fest und ist ins bräunliche verfärbt. Die Färbung ist sehr unterschiedlich je nach dem Stadium indem sich die Fische befinden es geht von nahezu schwarz bis hin zum leichten Braun!
Vor/während dem Laichaufstieg nehmen die Forellen den zuvor beschrieben Farbton an!
Nach dem Laichgeschaeft bleiben die Meerforellen meist noch eine Weile im Fluß und wandern dann je nach Witterungsverhältnissen wieder ins Meer ab. In der Regel bleiben die Fische nach dem Abstieg für ein paar Tage in der Nähe der Zuflüsse aus denen sie Abgestiegen sind und aklimatisieren sich wieder im Salzwasser. Im Meer beginnen sie wieder hungrig zu fressen sie haben während der vergangen Strapazen fast alle Fettanteile verloren (deswegen ist der kulinarische Genuß auch nicht sonderlich hoch!) deshalb stürzen sich die Forellen auf alle Nahrung die an ihnen vorbeischwimmt – es ist wirklich keine Kunst gefärbte Fische von einem Köder zu überzeugen!
Nach einiger Zeit im Meer verlieren die Fische den bräunlichen Farbton und bekommen ein silbernes losesitzendes Schuppenkleid und gewinnen wieder an Kondition und fressen sich wieder rund und prall dann sind es wieder Blanke Fische auf die wir beim Fischen hoffen!

Untermaßige Meerforellen

Die Mindestmaße können Gesetztexten entnommen werden!
Gängige Bezeichnungen:
15-20 cm = Smolts
20-45 cm = Grönländer


----------



## angler_lübeck (20. März 2004)

zu der tütendiskussion: wenn ich eine mefo versorgt habe, tüdel ich die mit packetschnur an meinen watgürtel, dann hängt sie beim weiterangeln gut im wasser. auf dem weg zum auto lass ich sie da einfach hängen, finde nicht, dass man damit irgendwie die ehre der fische in mitleidenschaft zieht (sowas betrifft eher nötige Länge des Drills, schnelles Versorgen, nur große blanke Fische usw). außerdem finde ich das damit verbundene Zur-Schaustellen auch spannend, man will ja auch sehen was so an Fisch von den Kollegen gefangen wurde. Das Mitnehmen von 5 Fischen und/oder kleinen Fischen wird dann auch eher abgewöhnt!


----------



## theactor (20. März 2004)

Hi,

Habe mir schon gedacht, dass es dazu unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, deswegen habe ich auch dazu geschrieben, dass es mein "ganz persönliches" Ding ist dass ich das anders handhabe. 
Tüte, Stoffbeutel: ich hätte vielleicht lieber "verstauen" schreiben sollen, das trifft es eher.
Damit das keiner falsch versteht: ich unterstelle hier auch niemandem dass er etwas "zur Schau stellt" -> habe aber am Wasser schon bei einigen Anglern diesen Eindruck (das muss man auch nicht schlimm finden; ich möchte es halt nicht tun)

Ich "verstecke" damit m.E. meinen Fang auch vor niemandem , muss ihn aber auch nicht für jeden sichtbar machen. 
But that's just my way of seeing it!


----------



## Angele-Joersch (20. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich denke, dass es sowohl bei der 'Fischknigge' als auch bei der 'Tüten-Diskussion' darum geht, dass es einfach Leute gibt, die einem unsympathisch sind und alles dafür tun, dass das auch so bleibt!

Zur 'Fischknigge': Grundsätlich ne gute Idee, allerdings werden hier viele Punkte angesprochen, die sich einfach nicht gehören (solche Dinge wie Unfreundlichkeit, Neid, anderen 'auf den Füssen stehen', ...). Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die mit den allgemeinen, guten Umgangsformen nix anfangen können. Daran ändert auch die Knigge nix. A*löcher gibt es überall!
Einige Infos (z.B. die mit der braunen Färbung usw. finde ich gut, da es sich hierbei um Dinge handelt, die der ein oder andere noch nicht kennt).
Hierzu habe ich auch eine Frage: Wieso sind bei braunen Fische die Schuppen fest und bei blanken locker?

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch genug Leute, die die Regeln kennen und sich trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) schlecht verhalten. So erwarte ich, dass ein Experte mich (beim MeFo-Angeln bin ich nämlich auch Anfänger) auf evtl. Verfehlungen hinweist, damit ich eben diese Fehler beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr mache! Man muss nur zusammen reden!!!
Ausserdem sehe ich die Gefahr, dass einige Leute die Regeln 'zu ernst' nehmen. So ist es mir z.B. in Norwegen (an dem Fluss, an dem ich fische muss man alle 20 min den Platz wechseln) passiert, dass schon nach 15 min. ein anderer Angler hinter mir stand und die ganze Zeit auf die Uhr geschaut hat :-( Ich gehe zum Angeln, weil ich die ganze Woche Stress und Zeitdruck habe! Das brauch ich am Wasser nicht!!! Ich gehe schon von selbst weiter!

Klar spornt es einen an, wenn man sieht, wenn die anderen fangen! Das sollte aber nicht in Neid umschlagen!

Das bringt mich zur 'Tüten-Diskussion': Ich habe (ebenfalls in Norge) beides erlebt - 'Kollegen, die ihre Fische im Auto verstecken und welche, die sie 'zur Schau stellen'. Das ich diesen Eindruck hatte, liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich die ein oder andere Variante (Galgen oder Tüte) verurteile. Das soll jeder so machen, wie er will! Vielmehr lag oder liegt es daran, dass diese Leute sich durch ihr sonstiges Verhalten unsympathisch machen!

Letztendlich ist wie überall im Leben - man darf es treiben, aber nicht ÜBERtreiben! 

Mit ein bisschen Respekt, sowohl vor anderen Kollegen als auch vor der Natur ist uns allen geholfen!

Ich weiss nicht, ob uns dieser Beitrag jetzt weiterhilft, hoffe aber, dass der ein oder andere das genauso sieht wie ich.


----------



## RoPiRat (20. März 2004)

Moinsen Mitstreiter und solche, die es werden wollen !
Mein Senf dazu lautet:

1. Wer an der Küste nix erzählt, der bekommt auch nix erzählt !
Es macht doch einen Teil der Faszination des Mefo-Angelns aus, mit Kollegen einen Schnack (am Besten bei Käff und Fluppe) zu halten, ob man nun später kommt oder schon da ist, ist doch egal. Zugegeben sind "wir Eingeborenen" nicht immer sehr wortgewaltig und zutraulich (siehe diverse "Flens-Werbungen  !) Als "Zugereister" wäre ich heilfroh, wenn ich einen Erfahrungsaustausch am Strand mit einem Einheimischen halten könnte - manche gucken bei einem "MoinMoin" schon wie die Autos, gerade,wenn's nachmittags oder abends ist ....

2. Plastik-Tüte ist uncool, unhygienisch(gerade im Sommer) und des Fisches unwürdig (glibber,schwitz)
Ich schaue mir gerne gefangene Fische anderer Angler an, einfach der schönen Kreatur wegen !

Ich möchte aber auch nicht verschweigen, dass sich manche "Zugereiste" verhalten, als würden sie schon 20 Jahre an der Küste fischen und sich benehmen wie die offenen Hosen, weil sie ja nicht von "hier" sind ! Die Einheimischen wissen und können ja eh alles besser und so .....
Aber auch hier gilt wie für vieles im Leben: Es gibt solche und solche und A....rmleuchter gibts überall !!!
HUGH, ich habe gebrochen


----------



## Broesel (21. März 2004)

Moinsen,

ich denke, dass die "Mefo-Fraktion" hier im Board eigentlich diesen Knigge nicht nötig hat, da diese Verrückten...mich inbegriffen.. eigentlich keinerlei Probleme mit Umgangsformen hat. Mir ist jedenfalls noch kein Boardie aufgefallen, der gegen einen der nun schon genannten Punkte "verstoßen" hat. Und das selbst in in stockdunkler Nacht...ohne sich zu erkennen... :q 

Allerdings gibt es tatsächlich einige Küstenfreaks, die meinen einem so weit auf die Pelle zu rücken, dass man freiwillig das Handtuch wirft und ein paar Meter weiter geht...:r ..leider alles schon selber erlebt. Ein angefangenes freundliches Gespräch wird einem dann mit....**** und **** beantwortet.

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem dann eben 50 Meter weiterzugehen, aber etwas ärgern tut einen das schon.

Der "Knigge" sollte eher tatsächlich irgendwie in die Fischereiordnung integriert werden...obwohl ich das schon ziemlich kindisch fände...aber einige brauchen es wohl so...:c 

Zur "Tütendiskussion" will ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen...außer..man ist doch wohl ein klein wenig stolz etwas Silbernes "präsentieren" zu können, obwohl ein "herumschwänzeln" und "rumwedeln" mit dem Fang  wohl auch etwas kindisch ist. Ich persönlich verfrachte keinen Fisch in eine Tüte. Irgendwie leidet das Fleisch doch etwas, wenn er im eigenen Sud schmort...ich mag gar nicht von den wärmeren Monaten reden... 

Knigge schön und gut...aber etwas geistige Weitsicht und Rücksichtnahme..das reicht eigentlich schon um einen schönen Tag an der Küste zu verleben...alleine und mit anderen Petri-Jüngern...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MichaelB (21. März 2004)

Moin,

da wir ja in Deitschland sind brauchen wir Regeln - und da wir meistens Deutsche sind wollen wir natürlich auch drüber diskutieren  

Meiner Meinung nach gehört eine gewisse Nettikette wie überall im Leben einfach dazu und bedarf keiner Niederschrift in den Gesetzen. Doch wie überall im Leben gibt es leider auch immer ein paar A*********r, die sich an nix halten wollen - sei es jetzt wie in "Was beißt wo 1+2 >> Staatsgewalt in Altengamme" oder auch einfach nur bei der Gruppe der ganz normalen schwarzen Schafe... ich fürchte fast, daß man damit leben muß.

Interessant in diesem thread finde ich, daß auch mal die gängigen Gebräuche anderer Länder vorgestellt werden, und daß die Spezial-Begriffe erklärt werden :m 

Galgen - Tüte - verstauen - Beute zeigen... soll doch jeder halten wie er mag, oder? 
Mir persönlich muten gefüllte und dann am Gürtel getragene Galgen eher martialisch an und erinnern ein wenig an die Skalp-Gürtel in schlechten Indianerfilmen. Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, daß es beim Waten echt hinderlich ist, ständig eine Hand voll Leichen an mir herumbaumeln zu haben.
Transport nach dem Angeln mag eine andere Sache sein, ich würde aber glaub ich auch einer diskreten Verstauung den Vorrang geben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angler_lübeck (21. März 2004)

ich finde man sollte trotzdem eine kleine küstenknigge auflegen, mit den wichtigsten verhaltensregeln (maßvoll angeln, braun von blank unterscheiden, anglern ihren abstand gönnen usw), einfach um neulinge nen bisschen mit der "ethik" des küstenangelns bekannt zu machen. fakt ist doch, dass es an der küste immer voller wird, ist nen richtiger trendsport, kleine fibel der umgangsformen würde da schon mal die galle schonen.  
wenn man dann das als kleine broschüre in den angelgeschäften erstmal hier an der küste verteilt, finanziert zB über Sponsoring (xyz- Küstenblinker...)? 
die angesprochen knallköppe kann man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ändern, aber halt die neulinge. 
vielleicht kann man auch einfach ne große angelzeitschrift überreden, die küstenknigge abzudrucken, wär doch auch ne nette werbung fürs board!


----------



## elefant (21. März 2004)

@angler_lübeck #6


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2004)

Wie Broesel schon schrieb, den richtig "Verrückten" hier muß man nichts erzählen; und den anderen gibt man nen hilfreichen Schubbs in die richtige Richtung  

PS. Habe gerade neben BOS auch den den Namen Loecki aus meinem Knigge gestrichen.......denen werde ich natürlich beim Angeln auf die Füße steigen


----------



## frazieg (21. März 2004)

Ich habe bei Eurer Diskussion schon einige interessanter Hinweise bekommen, jedenfalls als relativer Neuling im Küstenfischen. Auch wenn es keine festen Regeln geben wird, eine solche Diskussion hilft manchmal den anderen besser zu verstehen. Ärgert Euch nicht über die A... , sondern bleibt tolerant.
Gruß Frank


----------



## steve71 (22. März 2004)

Ich fahre am Liebsten nach Dänemark(Alsen) zum Meerforellenangeln.  Wir haben uns natürlich schon häufiger mit einheimischen Anglern unterhalten. Dabei unter anderem heraus, das sich die Dänen  freuen würden, wenn deutsche Angler etwas offener in Sachen Klönen und Grüßen wären.                                  Wenn ich das hier so lese,  finde es prima, das die meisten Küstenfans sehr gewissenhaft handeln. Und die anderen sollten einfach ihren gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen! Wenn ich  im Wasser plötzlich von anderen Anglern umzingelt werde, finde ich das nicht gerade toll... dann kann ich ja auch gleich zum Forellensee fahren! Auch mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt über dem regulären. Ich kann es aber verstehen wenn Angler die weit von der Küste entfernt wohnen aufgrund  der begrenzten Angelmöglichkeiten ´ne 40er MeFo mitnehmen. Bunte Forellen oder Absteiger mitnehmen ist schäbig!!! Wer BB fährt oder schleppt, kann das auch gefälligst so weit draussen machen das Die Watangler ihre Ruhe haben. Nehmt gegenseitig Rücksicht aufeinander! Jeder will natürlich den fetten Silberbarren abschleppen aber ein entspannter Angeltag macht auch ´nen schlanken Fuß!!


----------



## Gnilftz (22. März 2004)

Moinsen,
nu will ich meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben. 
Ich denke, wenn sich alle am Wasser gegenüber den anderen Anglern so verhalten, wie sie es für sich wünschen, sollte es weniger Probleme geben.
Über braune Fische und Absteiger diskutiere ich nicht, die gehören zurück!!!
Die Idee über einen kleinen Verhaltenskodex finde ich gut, gab es so etwas nicht mal in den dänischen Broschüren???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broder (25. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge*

@Fischgalgen ich kann ja so ein Ding tragen und trotzdem die untermaßigen/braunen im Rucksack verstauen   so zum Argument die Galgenträger sind die ehrlichen Angler aber wenn ich so eure Erfahrungen lese dann würde ich mir son Teil nich anschaffen um die Mitangler abzuschrecken- aber wo stopf ich die 110er hin :q  :q ?
-für den Spaziergänger ist das doch schockierend son Skalbträger nee geht nicht sorry sorry -Muß auf die Kniggeliste
Gruß Broder


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge*



> für den Spaziergänger ist das doch schockierend son Skalbträger


 ... ist schon klar, aber versuche doch z.B. einmal einen schönen Bellyfang ( ich sach ma so bummelich 8 Dorsche und eine 70er Mefo) in eine Tüte oder einen Sack zu stecken..... geschweige denn die Aufbewahrung im/am Belly ....... oder - wie von mir schon erlebt - das Ganze vom Strand aus.... in der Morgendämmerung sechs Dorsche und als Krönung dann eine 62er im schönen Silberkleid. Diesen Fang habe ich vom Angelplatz in bis in meine Fischkiste am Galgen getragen. Plastiktüte finde ich aus bereits mehrfach genannten Gründen etwas unpassend, Jutebeutel halte ich dagegen schon noch für okay, aber wie sieht es denn bei so einem Fang aus ??..... oder eben bei besagter "Megaforelle" ?? Bei mir war es damals zwar nur eine 83er, aber wo bitte hätte ich die "hinstopfen" sollen um keinen Spaziergänger zu schocken


----------



## snakehead (30. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge*

Hallo Boardies,

der Küstenknigge ist echt ein interressantes Thema. Aber es wäre wieder ein Regelwerk zuviel das vielleicht auch nicht den "Regeln" der jeweiligen Gegend entspricht.

Man sollte miteinander reden und sich nach den Gepflogenheiten erkundigen!
Ich war erst einmal unten bei euch an der Küste, aber dort habe ich auch das beste Rotationsprinzip kennengelernt:

An dem Hotspot gab es Platz für 4 Angler. Sobald es zum Beispiel sieben wurden gingen zwei oder drei raus zum fachsimpeln und Kaffee trinken.
Mancher hielt es lange im Wasser aus der andere laberte auch mal 2 Runden aber Langeweile kam nicht auf! 

Auch kann man nicht generell sauer sein wenn jemand fischend auf einen zuwatet vielleicht will der ja nur fragen wieviel Abstand er halten soll. Oder?

Snakehead


----------

